# Best small semi autos? 9mm and .22?



## donn12 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to get a couple of small/compact handguns to compliment my 92fs. I am leaning towards another 9mm. In addition to a 9mm I am thinking about adding a .22 for target shooting. I have heard god things about sigs but I really like the safety/decocker feature of the beretta and I dont know how the guns work that dont offer this. I dont know if I will ever get a concealed weapon permit but I think it would be nice to have a smaller gun to travel with. what recommendations do you have? Thanks in advance!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

donn12 said:


> I would like to get a couple of small/compact handguns to compliment my 92fs. I am leaning towards another 9mm. In addition to a 9mm I am thinking about adding a .22 for target shooting. I have heard god things about sigs but I really like the safety/decocker feature of the beretta and I dont know how the guns work that dont offer this. I dont know if I will ever get a concealed weapon permit but I think it would be nice to have a smaller gun to travel with. what recommendations do you have? Thanks in advance!


If you're familiar w/ Beretta's platform the px4's in compact and subcompact are worth taking a look at.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I love my Beretta 84fs.......very accurate, tight, great shooter....I only carry it in the winter....use the S&W Bodyguard for warm months...I like the .380 cal. for shooting, it's relatively cheap.....to me and I am sure, others, a lot of the smaller guns aren't mean't to be pounded with lots of rounds ie. Bodyguard, Ruger, Kel Tec etc. It's another reason I like my 84, small cal. but I think that it could take thousands and thousands of rounds, no problem, plus, I also like the decocker/safety, plus, I just like Berettas....


----------



## donn12 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am leaning towards a PX4 compact so the grip is not too small and I can stick with 9mm. Anything else? As far as the 22 it seems like the Ruger MK is the one to get.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Most Sigs are DA/SA with a decocker the longer and stiffer first trigger pull (DA)is the safety just like a revolver.....JJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

.22 ruger mk1 or mk2 or mk3 ...... for plinking, doesnt get better than that


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

If you`re looking for a fun gun thats reasonably priced look at the new Ruger SR22 22lr. I purchased one for my wife and I love to shoot it myself and I have expensive 22lr`s one being Smith 41 22 lr yet this Ruger is really fun to shoot....


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> .22 ruger mk1 or mk2 or mk3 ...... for plinking, doesnt get better than that


Are you real, REAL sure about that ? :mrgreen:

I'd agree there are many fine Ruger models available which cost a bit less than my Buck Mark Plus ("Plus" is just the special Rosewood laminated grips). :smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Are you real, REAL sure about that ? :mrgreen:
> 
> I'd agree there are many fine Ruger models available which cost a bit less than my Buck Mark Plus ("Plus" is just the special Rosewood laminated grips). :smt1099


guess we could argue for days, but wheres the fun in that unless we get someone to speak up for the colt woodsman?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> guess we could argue for days, but wheres the fun in that unless we get someone to speak up for the colt woodsman?


Nah, I would never argue that the I, II, and III's aren't fine weapons.

When after years and years I FINALLY decided to fill my ".22LR semi-auto hole in my collection", I just wanted something a "little different". 
Ruger's are fine. I REALLY like my Ruger Alaskan .454 Casull. If you're going to spend a bunch of cash, it's good to get a lot of metal in the bargain.

And, I'll stick up for the Woodsman !

I've wasted too many hours prowling gun shops and gun shows looking for a good Woodsman for a reasonable price.
I've never seen many for sale. And never for a "reasonable" price. I'm pretty sure a lot of people aren't willing to part with their's. It's a cult, for sure.
I think I've missed the boat on not "prowling" at estate sales, where I might be able to cheat the widow out of one of her hubby's prized possession. :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sigs have a decocker & doesn't need a safety IMHO

I bought a Sig P229 in 9mm and a .22 cal conversion kit and it works great.

Just change the slide & mags & shoot either cal in one gun.

:smt1099


----------

